
Ask HN: CSS overrides to make HN more readable? - rcarmo
I am having increased difficulty reading HN due to the font, background color and margins.<p>&quot;reader modes&quot; break threading to a degree, and zooming is a hassle, so I&#x27;m curious as to whether there are Stylish or custom CSS overrides that would make it easier to read HN.<p>(&quot;dark mode&quot; would probably help, but the biggest issue I have are long lines in desktop browsers...)
======
yellow_lead
Looks like there are some on userstyles.org. You can use it with the Stylus
extension and adjust as fits your preference.
[https://userstyles.org/styles/browse?search_terms=hacker%20n...](https://userstyles.org/styles/browse?search_terms=hacker%20news)

------
brudgers
I use greasemonkey in Firefox. Tampermonkey does the same thing. See my
comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21191539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21191539)
for changing font sizes. It's your browser (mostly). You can change anything
you want (mostly).

